# US Army Cadet Equivilant



## bossdog (29 Sep 2004)

Hi, I was a CI for a few years up North and I had a blast doing it. I will be relocating to the United States and I was wondering if any of you guys new about a similiar program in the United States?

I googled US Army Cadets with nil return.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Sep 2004)

Only thing similar that I know of is their JROTC and ROTC programs.


----------



## bossdog (29 Sep 2004)

Aren't those prep schools for Officer college?


----------



## Garbageman (29 Sep 2004)

Civil Air Patrol Cadets are the equivalent on the air side.  Not sure about Army though.


----------



## sgt_mandal (30 Sep 2004)

I know they have a Cadet marine programme. One of my friends was a 2Lt before he came over here.


----------



## bossdog (30 Sep 2004)

Are we still still talking about little teenaged cadets here?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Sep 2004)

The Young Marines have their own website; they often have a group in Alberta during the Stampede, we've seen them a couple of years there.


----------



## primer (1 Oct 2004)

I was in the JROTC cadet in Bangor Maine. The program is fully supported by US Military. They are in the high schools all over the USA


----------



## bossdog (1 Oct 2004)

Thanks guys. It doesn't look like there are any cores in the area that I will be moving to.


----------



## bossdog (1 Oct 2004)

My bad, there are some in the area but they aren't looking for instructors.


----------



## q_1966 (5 Oct 2004)

The only thing i know as being equivalent to the RCACC, is Scouts down in the states, because my sister was scout and did a weekend down in the states, thats what she compared my cadets and all the drill we do to.

-Shawn


----------



## bossdog (6 Oct 2004)

Look up JROTC on a search engine. It's mailnly high school age so I would consider that to be the equivilant of our Army Cadets.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Oct 2004)

Shawn Papke said:
			
		

> The only thing i know as being equivalent to the RCACC, is Scouts down in the states, because my sister was scout and did a weekend down in the states, thats what she compared my cadets and all the drill we do to.
> 
> -Shawn



Could have sworn I mentioned Young Marines in this thread.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (8 Oct 2004)

JROTC is the closes thing I can think of. There schoole like in the movie Taps but thing don't get out of hand like in that movie


----------

